# Nick Cerio???



## Boston (Mar 1, 2003)

Hey question here. It might have been answered many times but in the Boston area I see Nick Cerio style Kenpo schools. I have read about him on the internet. can anyone give me opinions and|or contrast and comparision to Parker and tracy etc.  Thanks in advance


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 1, 2003)

I have not studied in the Tracy or Parker systems, so no, I can't make a comparison. 

Now that Professor Cerio is gone, the schools have had a split. A couple of the instructors I adore, a couple I think are jerk-offs, and the others I have met seem to be good people and good martial artists.

My 2 cents... depending on where you are located, I may be able to give input as to what experiences I have had in area schools. I will not post anything denigrating here, but if I have a word of caution, I will PM.

Nick Cerio was a very natural teacher and a lovely man. He is missed.


----------



## kenmpoka (Mar 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Boston _
> *Hey question here. It might have been answered many times but in the Boston area I see Nick Cerio style Kenpo schools. I have read about him on the internet. can anyone give me opinions and|or contrast and comparision to Parker and tracy etc.  Thanks in advance *


Mr. Cerio was a kind human being and a fine Martial Artist. although I only met him once in person and a few more follow-up phone calls, I always got a good vibe from him. He was always helpful and willing to share his knowledge.

His system is more in tune with his original style of Kenpo/Kempo learned from
Mr. Pesare, Karazenpo Goshinjutsu, infused with some ideas from SGM Parker and various Chinese and Japanese disciplines.
The system has its own kata, along forms borrowed from Shotokan, Kobudo and Gong Fu. The techniques more resemble the old style with some improvements and some names are similar with American Kenpo techniques but different applications.

He was awarded a 9th degree BB from Mr. Parker. Some say the rank was a recognition in his own system and some say otherwise. The certificate was issued by IKKA not Nick Cerio's Kenpo Karate. So you be the judge. 

He was a good man and he is missed by many.

Respectfully,

:asian: 
p.s. lets now start on character bashing!!!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 2, 2003)

You don't want to go into this again do ya......


----------



## kenmpoka (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *You don't want to go into this again do ya......
> *


LOL. Are you rolling again? Pourquoi-pas?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenmpoka _
> *LOL. Are you rolling again? Pourquoi-pas? *



YES.......:rofl:


----------



## kenmpoka (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *YES.......:rofl: *


Cool.:rofl:


----------



## KENPOJOE (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Boston _
> *Hey question here. It might have been answered many times but in the Boston area I see Nick Cerio style Kenpo schools. I have read about him on the internet. can anyone give me opinions and|or contrast and comparision to Parker and tracy etc.  Thanks in advance *



You can find information on Nick Cerio' Kenpo system at their official website at www.ninckceriokenpo.com.

There are few similarities between Nick Cerio's system and the Parker/Tracy lineage. In the late 1960's, Nick Cerio met with Ed Parker and joined the IKKA. He was certified at that time for his 3rd degree Black Belt. He was the Rhode Island rep for the IKKA if I am not mistaken. He would leave the organization shortly thereafter. In 1983, Mr. Parker would make a major push into New England. Prof. Cerio was again made Rhode Island Representative of the IKKA. At that time both He [Cerio] and Kallaii Griffin of Springfield, Massachusetts were awarded their Ninth Degree Black Belts through the IKKA. It should be noted here that at that time they were awarded their rank in their own individual systems under the auspises of the IKKA. I know this for a fact because I knew Mr. Parker, Prof. Cerio and Kallaii Griffin at that time and it was made clear by all involved the the promotion was more of a recognition of their "past training and contributions to the art" for helping expand the IKKA throughout New England.
At the time of the IKKA expansion, at the first formal IKKA regional meeting, Prof Cerio was asked if we could use some of the parker names for some of the karazenpo based techniques. he insisted it was not to be done....years later, hw would do just that with his own system.
I hope that I was of some service,
Joseph P. Rebelo II
KENPOJOE


----------



## John Bishop (Mar 5, 2003)

I've seem many of Mr. Parkers certificates, and have seen Kalaii Griffins.  It's an 8th.  It should be noted that Mr. Parker had many people in the IKKA who were not from his lineage.  Some of the old timers will remember Kajukenbo stylist Dan Guzman was active in the IKKA in the 60-70s.  But, Mr. Parker kept them separate in terms of promotions and who was listed on his family tree.  You will also note that even though Mr. Parker's signature appeared on all IKKA certificates (when he was alive) it was important to note where it appeared.  There was a place for IKKA President or Chairman, where his signature always appeared.  And then there was the other side of the certificate where the actual instructor making the promotion signed.  It is very true that he never promoted anyone above 7th degree.  He did issue some certificates "recognizing" someones rank in another system of kenpo if they were IKKA members.   Big differance between being promoted by Mr. Parker, and being recognized by him.


----------



## Boston (Mar 6, 2003)

I guess my question has drawn political fire. My question was asked to elicit some knowledgeable responses regarding a contrast and comparision of lets say Parker style Kenpo amd Cerio style. I did not get much off the web .:shrug:


----------



## Elfan (Mar 6, 2003)

I think  the best thing for you to do is check some of these schools out.  As this board shows there is huge varriation just within "Paker Kenpo," not including other Kenpo arts.  Its just too hard to generalize something like "Paker's vs. Cerio's Kenpo" accurately.


----------



## Boston (Mar 7, 2003)

It seems that there is way too much divisiveness and attitude in Kenpo. I will probally look at some other styles. I bet if I asked someone in Wing Chun to explain there style they probally would.  Oh well no biggie


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 7, 2003)

You think the politics and difference of opinion are big here?  Check out some of the other forums.  Wing Chun is in the same boat, with splits going back even further than Mr. Parker's Art.  

Email or PM me and I will give you a concise definition of Kenpo, and the 3 or so distint separations.  This is not 3 different people, but 3 different broad catagories:

American Kenpo
Chinese derived Kenpo
Japanese derived Kempo

In a very, very simplistic way, I stress simplistic and with no intent to insult anyone, the modern Kenpo I have been exposed to can fit into one of these catagoies.

If you look at subcatagories within the 3 major groups, then it gets interesting.  Reference KenpoNet's "Flame" archives and see the "Family Tree".  Josh has done an excellent job with the information given.

Oss,
-Michael
Kenpo-Texas.com


----------

